# EBT runs out. What do you do? What State is the easiest to get help?



## Will Wood (Jun 17, 2017)

6 months and my EBT ran out. I'm in Arizona. I'm an arthritic man. Not very hirable. Good work ethic but the body is failing. Suggestions??


----------



## autumn (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been told that California is the easiest. As long as Arizona doesn't have any of those bullshit bootstrap laws that require you to hold a job to get EBT (a lot of east coast states do) it should be fairly easy to renew. If Arizona is at all like any of the states that I've gotten EBT from, you should be able to reapply online and have your emergency EBT issued directly to the card you already have within 7 days.

Expedited (emergency) benefits critera:

Your gross monthly income plus any cash that you have on hand or in the bank is less than your rent plus your utilities or

Your gross monthly income is less than $150 and any cash that you have on hand or in the bank is less than $100.


----------



## Ragozino (Jun 17, 2017)

I was turned down a couple of times. Keep reapplying each month until they approve it.


----------



## Venatus (Jun 17, 2017)

san jose is a good place to go for ebt. they will give you an emergency card if your homeless


----------

